# Back to LOX



## Just John (Sep 12, 2011)

IFC 2009 section 4006 specifically references I-1, I-4, and R occupancies for home health care oxygen storage and use.

What about an I-2?

I have an I-2 that wants to have liquid oxygen in a small room on that use to be a closet on the 4th floor and fill all the little LOX canisters and get rid of all the small portable oxygen cylinders.

Table 2703.1.1(1) MAQ is 45 gallons and double for sprinkler = 90 gallons

Table 2703.8.3.2 4 floor level has 2 hour rating so 12.5% of 90 = 11.25 gallons

They want to have about 9 gallons.

IFC refers you to NFPA 55 for cryogenic oxidizers.

Section 6.2.3 of NFPA 55  Quantites Less than or Equal to the MAQ refers you to 6.3.1.6 Which is Flammable and Oxidizing Gases.

Does this section apply or not to liquid oxygen?

Subsection 6.3.1.6.1 States Flammable and oxidining gases shall not be stored or used in other than industrial and stroage occupancies.

So if liquid oxygen is stored in this closet would it need a 2 hour separation say S-1 to I-2 and then a 90 minute door?

Would it need the ventilation system as required by NFPA 55 section 6.15?


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2011)

more than likely the place also has to meet 101, whcih may refer you to applicable NFPA standard

BUT do they have a true cyrogenic?????????

CRYOGENIC FLUID. A fluid having a boiling point lower

than -130 °F. (-89.9 °C.) at 14.7 pounds per square inch atmosphere

(psia) (an absolute pressure of 101.3 kPa).

CRYOGENIC VESSEL. A pressure vessel, low-pressure

tank or atmospheric tank designed to contain a cryogenic fluid

on which venting, insulation, refrigeration or a combination of

these is used in order to maintain the operating pressure within

the design pressure and the contents in a liquid phase.

check 3006 IFC 2003,    Not sure what edition you are using

appears table 105.6.9 allows 504 cu ft before you have to have an inside or exterior room


----------



## Just John (Sep 12, 2011)

Liquid oxygen is a "true" cryogenic- boiling point is -297.4°F

Using the 2009 edition, no changes in that section of 2012 that allows in I-1, I-4 and R occupancies (4006)

Is anyone allowing the liquid oxygen packs and canisters in an I-2? Does the refilling room need separation?


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2011)

So the 09 should read about the same in chapter 30

Have you looked at that chapter

never mind if you are dealing with a cyro chapter 30 does not apply

so


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2011)

ok 4006 is for home health as in an """I-1, I-4, and R occupancies""" which  you are not in any of these

I believe chapter 40 will not apply, if not in a home setting. Chapter 40 is for liquids and solid oxidizers

so falll back to chapter 27 and nfpa 55??

if you are below the maq per chapter 27, then there are no requirements, but once again nfpa 101 may apply, which may throw back to 55.;

did you look at chapter 8 of nfpa 55??

sorry running out of ideas and time, I punt for now

in conclusion

cyro- yes

chapter 40 -does not apply

appears if you are below maq you are good

if not refer to nfpa 55


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2011)

Any other ideas????


----------

